# MCCA 2012 Award - Old Rich



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congratulations to our very own Old Rich for his first Microsoft Community Contributor Award 2012.

:beerchug:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice job well deserved!

BG


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice work indeed Rich.

Well deserved.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Well done Rich congratulations:thumb:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Congradulations on the award. It come with any perks?


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Well done Rich! Very well deserved.

Dave


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . .


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations Rich where did you find the time between networking PS etc you must be a insomniac, well earned


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Well earned indeed! Shows why you have Yoda as your avatar :grin: .


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Well earned! Congratulations!


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congratulations Rich - well deserved indeed!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . . snuck up on me!!!


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Grats Old  Keep up the good work


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Touche'


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats on your new badge!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice job, Rich......Congratulations!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . .


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats Old Rich 

Is MCCA like MVP then?


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats! Keep up the good work!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Congratulations! Well deserved!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Congratulations, Rich!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . .


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats! great work


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------

